

Ask HN: How to disable new Google search styling - mattmanser

I personally find the new google look without underlines and massive text to be rubbish, I gave it a go, but it&#x27;s hard to scan and the design looks amateurish. What is it with designers constantly trying to get rid of link underlines?<p>Previously whenever it reared its head, I simply deleted cookies to get rid of it but now it is stubbornly sticking around.<p>Anyone know how to get rid of it quickly without having to install anything? I have many Chromes&#x2F;profiles for testing&#x2F;businesses&#x2F;etc. so extensions just turn into a massive pita.
======
lumpysnake
> but it's hard to scan and the design looks amateurish

What about Hacker News' design? I guess everybody agrees it's ugly, but it
gets the job done. I think your just being over-picky for nothing.

I actually find the new design to be more pleasing to the eye and a lot
cleaner. And my search results are still as good as before, so who cares.

------
caw
The new redesign also breaks the "Personal Blocklist" Chrome extension by
Google. The text overlaps with the first line after the link.

I was able to get rid of the new styling by doing incognito mode. If I'm
logged in to either my gmail or google apps account I get the redesign.

------
yen223
I'm usually a Google-redesign apologist, but this new change is pretty
jarring. I'm not sure what they're trying to achieve by removing the
underlines.

I'm sure someone will come up with a Greasemonkey script soon enough.

------
achy
The font and underlining change are a non issue for me (other than looking
terrible in chrome for windows); however the increased font size is jarring
and reduces the amount of information that can quickly be scanned.

------
sogen
If you are using Firefox, try Stylish, they have a massive user created
database at: [http://userstyles.org/](http://userstyles.org/)

------
PhantomGremlin
Try disabling JavaScript. I just did a quick test and that seemed to work. But
then you lose "advantages" such as search suggestions. I don't care, I hate
those suggestions anyway.

